# Alsa stopped working ?

## gentoo_newguy

Hi guys my sound has stopped working. 

Could someone help me fix it. 

```
ocalhost ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: get_control:239: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Front Playback Volume,0': Invalid argument

 * Error saving levels.                                                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC888" "HDA:10ec0888,18491e01,00100001" "0x1849" "0x0888"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:26: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:26: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:41: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: missing closing brace for format

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: error parsing CTL attribute

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: invalid rule

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                    
```

Im not sure what i have done for it to stop working

----------

## nuhiNlow

Did you recently remove the drivers for your audio from your kernel?

try running alsaconf and paste the output here.

also paste your drivers section of your kernel config

----------

## gentoo_newguy

how do i go about pasting the drivers section from the kernel ? 

Nope eveything is the same as i left it .

Booted up and error message 

```
Running update-modules...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid argument                                         [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC888" "HDA:10ec0888,18491e01,00100001" "0x1849" "0x0888"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:26: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:26: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:41: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: missing closing brace for format

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: error parsing CTL attribute

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:42: invalid rule

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

Cheers for helping me man

----------

## nuhiNlow

try this:

zcat /proc/config.gz

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```
localhost ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

localhost ~ # 

```

----------

## nuhiNlow

Is this a manual or genkernel kernel?

It seems you don't have the drivers you need as either modules or compiled in to your kernel.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Its a manual gentoo kernel 

But i dont understand it was working then i rebooted and its stopped working. 

I deffiantly havent changed antyhing in the kernel. 

http://pastebin.com/m20f0320b

```
localhost ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

```

----------

## nuhiNlow

did you emerge -uD world recently?

There was an alsa update a few days ago.

have you run etc-update?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uD world 

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

Dosent seem to be anything that needs updating 

Nope I havent done anything . 

I really dont understand what has happend. 

I have had my sound working plenty of time exactly the same way.

----------

## nuhiNlow

when is the last time you did emerge --sync 

then emerge -uDpv world?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

not to sure. 

I will try it now. 

Sorry man i just wana no whats happend i hate asking

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok just tried that. 

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uDpv world?

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Use eselect profile to update your profile.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/10.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

# Check 'eselect profile list'.

# Find the number that corresponds with the default/linux/x86/10.0 profile.

# Use 'eselect profile set <number>' to set a new /etc/make.profile symlink.

#

# Reference: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

# See: "General instructions" in Section 3. "Profile updating instructions"

!!! 'world?' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

localhost ~ # eselect 

Usage: eselect <global options> <module name> <module options>

Global options:

  --brief                   Make output shorter

  --no-color,--no-colour    Disable coloured output

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  bashcomp                  Manage contributed bash-completion scripts

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  editor                    Manage the EDITOR environment variable

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  esd                       Select esound daemon or wrapper

  fontconfig                Manage fontconfig /etc/fonts/conf.d/ symlinks

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  modules                   A module for querying modules. By default, it lists all available modules

  news                      Read Gentoo ("GLEP 42") news items

  opengl                    Manage the OpenGL implementation used by your system

  pager                     Manage the PAGER environment variable

  profile                   Manage the /etc/make.profile symlink

  python                    Manage Python symlinks

  rc                        Manage /etc/init.d scripts in runlevels

  visual                    Manage the VISUAL environment variable

localhost ~ # eselect profile

Usage: eselect profile <action> <options>

Standard actions:

  help                      Display help text

  usage                     Display usage information

  version                   Display version information

Extra actions:

  list                      List available profile symlink targets

  set <target>              Set a new profile symlink target

    target                    Target name or number (from 'list' action)

    --force                   Forcibly set the symlink

  show                      Show the current make.profile symlink

localhost ~ # eselect profile

```

----------

## nuhiNlow

first you need to select your profile

eselect profile list

then emerge -uDpv world

(no question mark)

that is a preview of the updates you will emerge.

to actually emerge them,

emerge -uD world

----------

## gentoo_newguy

I didnt realise I was so out of date. 

I will get back to you with the results 

I seem to have blocked packages. 

```
blocks B     ] <=dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 ("<=dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2" is blocking dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5)

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

Total: 351 packages (249 upgrades, 94 new, 8 in new slots, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 1,460,639 kB

Conflict: 24 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.33.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.1.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/device-mapper-1.00.07-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-117 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'merge')

    sys-fs/udev required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'merge')

    >=sys-fs/udev-124 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Is it safe to remove them then remerge ? 

I need to play on my fedora box and get the hang of this again

----------

## nuhiNlow

I usually emerge -C blockingpackagename

then emerge -uDpv

and then emerge -uD 

world

good luck

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thanks for your help

----------

